# When do you hang out your hummingbird feeders?



## johnjrval424

Just curious...I'm not really trying to rush the season or anything but I'm so anxious to have my hummers visit again!

I've heard anywhere between mid-March and mid-April, depending on the weather.


----------



## Kyle

*The day after tomorrow...*

... March 14th is National Hummer Day.


----------



## Angel

I hang my feeders out in mid April.


----------



## johnjrval424

Kyle said:
			
		

> ... March 14th is National Hummer Day.


----------



## FireBrand

"If you build it.............they will come"


----------



## jazz lady

*Check their annual migration here...*

<img src="http://www.hummingbirds.net/images/map-rubythroat-us.gif">



http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html



Last year's map:

<img src="http://www.hummingbirds.net/images/06map-rubythroat-us.gif">



They should be here around early to mid-April.


----------



## Penn

The little buggers are crafty! They know which houses in the neighborhood have had feeders in the past.

As soon as I spot one or two buzzing around the house, I put the feeder on the hook.

Nice info, Jazz!


----------



## johnjrval424

jazz lady
[url said:
			
		

> http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html[/url]
> 
> Thanks for the great info!!!
> 
> Now, if I can just get more than the 3 hummingbirds who showed up last year!


----------



## oldman

I agree with FireBrand.  As soon as it warms up I'd put mine out in hopes of the stray(s) stopping.  The strays are the ones that don't follow the norm.  If none come, what have you lost but if they come you'll have them all summer.


----------



## johnjrval424

So true!  I guess my next question is - do any of you think that the red nectar works better than just regular sugar water?


----------



## oldman

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> So true!  I guess my next question is - do any of you think that the red nectar works better than just regular sugar water?



In my experience, regular sugar water works just fine.  Then again there should be some color, i.e., some color on your feeder.  I think buying for them at the store is just a waste of money.  Save your gallon milk jugs, mix the sugar water and you're good to go.


----------



## RoMary

*i agree with oldman*



			
				johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> So true!  I guess my next question is - do any of you think that the red nectar works better than just regular sugar water?



regular sugar water works just fine for us here in charles county.  we went through 75 lbs. of sugar last summer!


----------



## BlackSheep

I hang 3 HB feeders and 1 Oriole feeder in April-lottsa luck w/HB's, have seen 4 Orchard Orioles, no Balto ones.  
Here's a pix from a popular forwarded e-mail that seems to be circulating-


----------



## aps45819

johnjrval424 said:
			
		

> So true!  I guess my next question is - do any of you think that the red nectar works better than just regular sugar water?


Isn't your feeder red?


----------



## Nanny Pam

I'll hang mine when they learn the words to the song.  



The last week in March.


----------

